# Nugget fuzz and buffer low volume



## cniers13 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello all I recently just finished building the nugget fuzz and c - buffer. I  have low effect level when the switch is pressed. Also the LED seems to be always on. I checked for cold joints and possible bridging and didn't see anything. Any help is appreciated


----------



## cniers13 (Jun 9, 2020)

I will upload images. Also I currently do not have a a50k pot so I subbed for a 100k


----------



## cniers13 (Jun 9, 2020)

cniers13 said:


> I will upload images


----------



## cniers13 (Jun 9, 2020)

cniers13 said:


> I will upload images


----------



## cniers13 (Jun 9, 2020)

.


----------



## cniers13 (Jun 9, 2020)

Cleaned up the board. Now it seems like it's working but with all the knobs cranked the output is extremely low


----------

